# Farmer finds egg inside egg



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...7218/Farmer-finds-egg-inside-another-egg.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll have those sunny side up, please


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The little egg looks like a button quail egg. I used to raise them.


----------

